
Show HN: Covid Help Center for Arts Professionals - bing_dai
https://www.covidhelpcenter.com/
======
bing_dai
Dear all,

Thank you for checking out the site! I started www.covidhelpcenter.com to help
arts professionals and organizations find COVID-19 emergency relief funds.

I used to run a popular classical music concert series in Vancouver, Canada up
until the outbreak, so I have been collecting such information to help myself
and others.

I would sincerely appreciate any comments or feedbacks!

